# Psalms and Songs We Love



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 25, 2010)

Sunday's over, the work week has begun. Let's encourage each other with the songs of worship that edify the saints. Feel free to add psalms/hymns/songs that are a blessing to you.
This is Psalm 130 from the Scottish Psalter as sung by my former congregation in Glasgow. And yes the scenery is from Scotland!
YouTube - Psalm 130 to Martyrdom


----------



## KMK (Oct 25, 2010)

I just discovered this older one from Stuart Townend. This man is very talented and underrated. 

YouTube - Psalm 23


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 25, 2010)

KMK said:


> I just discovered this older one from Stuart Townend. This man is very talented and underrated.
> 
> YouTube - Psalm 23


 
This is lovely. I was at a ladies night out with the women from my church, and one of the women brought up this lovely hymn by Townend. 
YouTube - There Is A Hope - Stuart Townend - Live UK

He has written so many beautiful Christ-centered hymns that have been a blessing to many.


----------



## Ruby (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful!
And the scenery is beautiful too.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;3mZH9T9XNVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mZH9T9XNVU&p=AAF17CBEBB7C3D44[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 26, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> This is Psalm 130 from the Scottish Psalter as sung by my former congregation in Glasgow. And yes the scenery is from Scotland!
> YouTube - Psalm 130 to Martyrdom



This psalm and tune were running through my head all day Sunday.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 27, 2010)

Lawrence, I can read your mind! Aluminum foil on your head will inhibit my ability to do so.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 27, 2010)

This song is a great blessing to me. I hardly listen to it without at least being teary-eyed. 

[video=youtube;nf6EUKPHQMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf6EUKPHQMU[/video]


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 27, 2010)

Andrew, What a great Scripture saturated song. Very artistic way of proclaiming the truth of Scripture.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, Andrew. It is a great song.

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------




21st Century Calvinist said:


> Lawrence, I can read your mind! Aluminum foil on your head will inhibit my ability to do so.



Oh, I don't think aluminum foil could inhibit your powers. I think I would need a lead lined fedora or something.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;vcZQlmvtZ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZQlmvtZ7E&p=5665765483EAE854&playnext=1&index=48[/video]

Psalm 102A 
1

To this my prayer O listen, LORD!

And let my cry for help reach You.

In day of grief hide not Your face.

Your list'ning ear toward me O bend;

The day I call, Your answer send,

2

For all my days go up in smoke,

And like a hearth my bones are burned.

Like grass my heart is crushed and dried;

I daily food forgotten leave;

My skin and bones together cleave.

3

With sighs and groans my frame resounds.

I'm like a desert pelican,

Or like an owl in ruined wastes.

I lie awake, as on the roof

A sparrow stands, alone, aloof.

4

All day my foes their taunts repeat;

Those filled with anger curse my name.

I food with tears and ashes mix,

For You on me in anger frown;

You raised me up to throw me down.

5

An ev'ning shadow are my days;

Like grass I wither soon away.

But You, Jehovah, sit enthroned

Forever; Your memorial

Abides through generations all.


----------



## TexanRose (Oct 27, 2010)

Audio mp3 Recording Psalm 102 2nd version v23-28 sung to Hereford « Recordings « Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 28, 2010)

Andrew, thanks for posting that. It blessed me, too.


----------

